# Josh Taft



## kokomojoe (Jan 11, 2016)

https://joshtaft.bandcamp.com/

Met this dude a year or two ago in the bay area. Posted a story about him in one thread recently and figured I'd share his music with you guys. Banned in SAV is my favorite album of his. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 11, 2016)

yea man josh is a friend of mine i actually got see him play with eric peterson in savannah before i left.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 11, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> yea man josh is a friend of mine i actually got see him play with eric peterson in savannah before i left.



Oh hell yeah, he's a pretty cool dude. Are you also from Savannah originally?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 16, 2016)

kokomojoe said:


> Oh hell yeah, he's a pretty cool dude. Are you also from Savannah originally?



No I'm originally from CA but I got hemmed up there and spent a year there.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 16, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> No I'm originally from CA but I got hemmed up there and spent a year there.


Everyone tells me it's a cool place but that they have strict busking/panhandling laws


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 16, 2016)

kokomojoe said:


> Everyone tells me it's a cool place but that they have strict busking/panhandling laws



yea hence his album "bannaed in sav" he was actually banned for a year. they have a permit thing you have to get and theyre jackasses about it. the cops even get on you if your just trying to play in public assuming your busking. fucked up old town type policies goin on round those parts. cops were kinda fucked up hence my getting hemmed up but theyve been trying to clean up the police force.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 16, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> yea hence his album "bannaed in sav" he was actually banned for a year. they have a permit thing you have to get and theyre jackasses about it. the cops even get on you if your just trying to play in public assuming your busking. fucked up old town type policies goin on round those parts. cops were kinda fucked up hence my getting hemmed up but theyve been trying to clean up the police force.


thats good, other than that it seems like there's a pretty good music scene around there.


----------

